# Extending Range of WiFi TP-Link TD-W8968



## chris (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a TP-Link TD-W8968 modem. That connect to BSNL DSL.

Laptop on other room have problem connecting to WiFi, it get disconnected. This is HP laptop, its WiFi reception is not so good as Dell (Dell laptop work with out much issue on the same room).

How i extend WiFi range, so this room have good coverage ? I see there are same devices, but sure all works with my Modem. My budget is below 1.5k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 20, 2015)

you can get range extender but it requires configuring & in some cases a lot of configuring.you can also get 8dbi/10dbi antennas& replace the stock ones with these,advantage is it is cheap & straight forward,disadvantage is range increase depends on various factors & may not increase as much as you expect [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION] is using such antenna with a tp-link product so ask him about his experience.


----------



## chris (Jun 20, 2015)

Thank you whitestar. Problem with antena is it can't guarantee good coverage, also this room is large, now only some part of the room have converage, if i move PC/laptop little away, can't get internet.

Previously we had wired network on this room, but after an office shift, these old cables are removed. Still the cable from other room to this room is there, it used to go to a switch, so the cable length is too short to connect directly to PC/Laoptop. 

One option is get a switch and some cable, but i prefer WiFi if possible as we have less cable and freedom to move laoptop anywhere not worrying about extra cables.

Is there any device that take internet from this LAN cable, then make WIFI available in the room ? I want a less complicated solution.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 20, 2015)

an access point should do the trick.
TP-LINK TL-WA701ND 150Mbps Wireless N Access Point - TP-LINK : Flipkart.com
i found this review a bit interesting:
TP-LINK TL-WA701ND 150Mbps Wireless N Access Point Review by Srinivasan Iyer | Flipkart.com


----------



## chris (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you very much. I think this is all i needed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2015)

do post a small review here in this thread if you get the time.


----------

